# Antenna for 4G/LTE Broadband



## balanga (Mar 19, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a solution for boosting 4G/LTE reception in remote areas?

I was looking at something like this but a little cheaper... Not sure how efficient these sort of things are...


----------



## IPTRACE (Mar 19, 2020)

Try this one.





						LTE Router Antennas | Cradlepoint, Sierra Wireless, Peplink, CalAmp, Harris, Motorola
					

Panorama offers a range of popular LTE Router Antennas. Our antennas cater for a variety of applications including fixed site ADSL replacement and failover, M2M and IOT, and mobile applications including public safety and mission critical applications




					www.panorama-antennas.com


----------



## balanga (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks for the link but there is too much choice for someone who doesn't understand the technology. I'd prefer someone to tell me that this is what I use and recommend it  . One thing I suppose I need to think about is 5G.

Also, how would I connect it to up to a FreeBSD box...


----------



## IPTRACE (Mar 19, 2020)

That antenna supports 5G but it's combo solution (4G/5G, Wifi, GPS).





						5G Antenna Dome | 4G/5G, up to 6x6 MiMo WiFi | Vehicle Antenna
					

The MAKO 5G Antenna Dome is a range of high-performance 4x4 MiMo antennas with optional GPS / GNSS and optional 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 or 6x6. See more.




					www.panorama-antennas.com
				




What modem have you got?

I'm trying to use better connection than standard PPP daemon.
Look at my thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/mpd5-for-lte-modem-connection-issue.74556/ .


----------



## balanga (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm just at the planning stage at the moment. I have used a HUAWEI E3372 at some point and got a pretty quick connection but haven't used it recently and can't remember the specifics, although it was fairly complicated and involved setting it up as an RNDIS NIC.


----------



## IPTRACE (Mar 19, 2020)

I tried this modem without success. I'm testing the Simcom 7600E now.
Using PPP I reach up to 30 Mb/s. I need to use mpd5 to speed up connection anyway.

More antennas for 4G/5G http://www.panorama-antennas.com/site/index.php?route=product/category&path=25_94 .


----------



## balanga (Mar 19, 2020)

Actually, I have two of these modems, and I'm not sure if one of them is not locked to the O2 network. 

I've just fired up Debian and inserted the first one. I thought I did unlock but just now I got an O2 webpage but I think that is built into the modem. Couldn't tell if it connected anywhere although I did manage to send a TEXT using the GUI, but couldn't work out what I needed to do via Debian's network manager. The light on the modem just kept flashing as if it was looking for a connection.

To my surprise the other modem worked immediately, seemed to make a connection and I'm actually writing this post via this broadband connection.

Using Speedtest I managed to get 8Mbps upload and 13Mbps download speed. That is faster than I get via phone service - no Optical where I am yet


----------

